# Adult cockapoo started weeing in house again



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

We are slightly worried that our 14 month old cockapoo Rosie has started weeing indoors again. It took us a long time to house train her but she's been dry for months now. For some reason a few weeks ago she seemed to be scared to go out in the garden and would run back in the house and end up weeing in there a little later. She's fine going out for walks so I'm thinking it's an issue with the back garden. We occassionally get the odd cat walks through which she barks at and neighbourhood dogs barking but that's never really spooked her before she usually wants to get right out if she sees a cat and joins in with the neighbourhood dogs. 

I've recently closed off the grass part of the garden but she still has a patio to go on but I'm having to pick her up to put her out and I stand at the glass door to reassure her.

Has anyone else come across this? Any ideas what I can do?

Thanks 

Helen


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

My guess is fireworks - we have had a few around here already and Molly really does not like them. 

When she goes out usually did she use the grass or the patio before the grass was closed off as that could also be worrying her if she was used to using the grass. When mine are worried I actually go out with them and stay out as long as they are out.


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, she uses the grass to run around on during the day but I have always closed the gate in the evening and shes always happily just gone and done her business on the patio at night and comes back in. 

She doesn't like fireworks and comes in straight away if one goes off but it's never made her nervous to go out again later....but its a good point and I made sure around last fireworks night she had safe place to hide indoors, closed curtains put tv on etc and will be doing so this year too. 

I thought about going out every time almost going back to puppy training and rewarding her every time she goes outside and hopefully her nerves will subside.

I'm still interested in if this is common for them to take a step back in training for whatever reason?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If she were mine I'd bring a urine sample round to the vet just to rule out a UTI. Most likely not that but why take a chance?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't had this, but if she seems scared, then I would go out and stay out with her. Maybe a fox was in the garden and scared her.


----------

